# Help me identify and get older mini-lathe into operation?



## arancia (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello to vintage mini-lathe experts! I was given a lathe as in the attached photos some years ago and would like to get it running to help my primary passion of vintage motorcycles restoration and racing, to make spacers and other parts, etc.
I'd like help to identify which model it is so I can search for documentation, parts, etc. as may be needed to get it operational. Based on looking at various internet photos, it looks like it may be a Sears 101 or 109 though some details, like 3 mounting holes versus others I saw with 4 and it does not seem to have any motor mounting points, etc. suggest it may be a similar though not identical model? Looks like there may have been a maker/model logo but it's almost totally worn off.
Can anyone recognize the manufacturer and model?
What would be the best way to power this, motor size, speed control and mounting?
What do you think it will take to get this operational?
Else, if it's not really worth the effort to get this going, anybody got good use for it that could help fund something newer that can cut metric threads?
Thank you for any guidance you can offer, Philip Stephens.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 18, 2020)

you have a 1949 Craftsman 80, produced by AA Products.

i would consider a 1/4 or 1/3 hp motor.
these are higher speed lathes, some form of speed reduction may be advantageous , whether it be through pulley reduction of speed control by VFD or PWM


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 18, 2020)

This lathe has a planetary gear reduction which functions like a back gear from what I understand.
These lathes have one major weakness and that is the spindle is weak and easily bent.  They also have a couple minor disadvantages.  However, they are good for making small parts if you don't push them too hard.  A 1/4 hp motor would be more than adequate I think.
I think they had two styles of spindle, the later one being stronger but I don't remember the specifics.
They do share the same change gears as the later model small 6" Atlas lathes, so it should be possible to cut a few metric threads like the 6" can
-Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 18, 2020)

here was mine:








						1949 Craftsman 80 Model 109.21270 (catalog 99 AM 2127)
					

I had the good fortune of having dinner with an aunt and uncle as they were headed for their wintering grounds in the southwest. we met them at their hotel and had dinner. my uncle said he had something for me to look at while we were eating but wouldn't say what it was. i figured it was some...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Tinkershed (Nov 18, 2020)

I have one of those as a shelf queen.  The Chinese mini lathes are far more robust.  It would work for very small parts and the swing is longer than some of the later mini's not that that will help you much.  Agree with the above "don't push it'.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 18, 2020)

Indeed. Most professional machinists would call them a toy, but they do in fact have all the required features of a true metal working lathe.
They just didn't get the proportions correct in a couple areas.  Many were likely given as Christmas presents along with Erector sets.  
-M


----------



## Tinkershed (Nov 18, 2020)

The way I got mine was that I had a friend (unfortunately now gone) who was a world class scrounger.  As sort of a joke I told him to find me a metal working lathe for under 100 bucks,  just to see what he would come up with.  I got the Craftsman 109,  price 20 bucks.  I guess I am lucky he didn't find one of the old wartime boat anchors but at least it did work well enough to play with.


----------



## arancia (Nov 19, 2020)

Many thanks to all who have responded so quickly with all this valuable information. With that I found documentation and will be working on setting up a motor and speed control and then a general overhaul and cleanup.


----------

